

Ask HN: Remote Internships? - tylermac

I'm a sophomore CS student in the upper midwest and  I'm looking for an internship for summer 2012. I'm a very passionate student and love absolutely every part of my CS schooling so far. I hope to one day either start my own company or work with someone in starting their own. My school is research-oriented and don't promote starting your own company so experience with a startup would be a great asset to me and to solidify my intended career path. My top goal for a job next summer would be to work at a startup in the Bay Area but this goal brings some problems:<p>1. It's expensive to get to the Bay Area and apartment prices are ridiculous (compared to our average here). I'm not the wealthiest student in the world. I would love take a net loss for the summer just for the experience but I can't afford it.<p>2. Being in the upper midwest offers very little for CS-type internships other than the few "throw you in a cubicle and make documentation" positions.<p>What would be nice, for me, is a remote internship (or to have enough relocation assistance or pay to help disperse the cost of moving for the summer). The problem there is not many people advertise these kinds of jobs. I've inquired with a few companies but many are looking for in-house interns and don't offer any relocation assistance.<p>Does anyone here know of any good leads for a remote internship for the summer?
======
njstartups
I think there are a lot of startups that would be interested in having remote
interns.

But, first of all, it would help if you could tell us more about your CS
skills, experience, interests, etc.

I'm sure more people would be willing to direct you if you can provide us that
information.

~~~
tylermac
I'll post them here since you're the only comment so far.

Languages: Mainly C++/C, Intermediate Python

CS Courses: Basic and Advanced C++ courses, Data Structures, Intel Assembly,
OOP, Parallel Computing (MPI, CUDA, OpenMP), Software Engineering
Fundamentals, Digital Systems (FPGA dev).

Interests: I really enjoy coding in Python. I'm always scrounging for the
coolest modules to try out. I'm also very interested in high performance
computing. I'm taking a parallel programming course now and it is absolutely
fascinating the amount of computing capability that you can have with a simply
graphics card. This course is leaning me towards high volume data-processing
work.

I'm an extremely quick learner and have never felt bored with any of my CS
adventures thus far. Outside of CS work, I play tennis, golf, and have been a
hobbyist/performing musician for 6 years.

